# Has anyone used peroxide on a white tail?



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

My palomino got her tail bag off and now its gross! Mud and urine stains galore! I've tried oxyclean, baking soda pastes, whitening shampoos (blue and purple) and its still dingy looking. I was thinking about trying hydrogen peroxide, but before I try it I was wondering if anyone else has dose that before. I'm afraid of turning the hair yellow.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I did try it with no real effect - I think it did make the tail look 'yellow'
We used something called Greased Lightning - a kitchen cleaner/stain remover and that had a pretty good effect but you have to be very careful not to get it on the dock
I also found that using the detanglers made the discolouring on her tail worse - they leave a residue on the tail that seems to absorb stains


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Our neighbor, who was big in to WP, would use Shout on her pally's manes, tails, and white markings.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I use Orvus and Simple Green. I've tried peroxide and it didn't do anything. I dumped about a gallon on her tail and even soaked it in a bucket with no effect other than it smelling terrible after.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I use orvus and bleach. Any my guy has a beautiful whit tail!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

The biggest thing with keeping hair white is to moisturize. Dry hair sucks up stains and they are very tough to get out. I have never used any household cleaners or peroxide and never would. If I can't put it on my skin, I don't put it in my horse.

Warm water is also very key to getting stains out. Once you get the hair clean, you need to spray it every day or couple of days with a moisturizing leave-in (not show sheen!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Goop hand cleaner at walmart. cheap and it works.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I've never heard of Orvus....where do I get it and what is it?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Duren said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I've never heard of Orvus....where do I get it and what is it?


You should find it in any livestock supply store. Make sure you look in the cattle section if its not in the horse department.
That's what I use to wash my horses. I started using when showing market steers in 4H and FFA.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> I use orvus and bleach. Any my guy has a beautiful whit tail!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just regular bleach? Does it work? I was worried it would turn her tail yellow so I've never tried but I have a gallon of it. Do you dilute it?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Its never turned my horses tail yellow. I have a spray bottle with a 50/50 mix for manes and the tops of tails. Then i use straight bleach on the lower part of the tail. I always get compliments and asked how i keep my horses tail so clean and shiney.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Something everyone should keep in mind is that a horse's skin is much more sensitive than ours. Just because our skin may tolerate something, don't assume a horse's can. We can put iodine on uncut skin and it just feels wet. Put it on a horse and his hair will fall out where the iodine touched his skin.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

soak it in vinegar. I soak my grey horse's tail in it and it works. It will take a couple of times but and I always make sure I condition after. It makes him smell like a pickle too haha, but its worked for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's the best stuff I've ever found for getting a tail or other white areas back to white. WOW! Healing Tree Products, Inc (Grooming - Horse Shampoo Conditioner - Color Enhancer)

I use any whitening shampoo for horses, spray on WOW and let it dry. If it's not white enough, I wash and spray again and if necessary, I put fanci-full white minx | Walgreens, it will make everything all white again.

Every single one of my horses has a lot of white, I use a LOT of WOW and White Minx.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I use Dawn with bleach. You can also go to the dollar store and get the generic brand that works just as well.


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Just use QuicSilver shampoo. Wet the hair well, and apply the shampoo. But do not lather it! Work it in well enough to get good coverage - the more purple you've got the better. Wait 10 minutes and then rinse it out all the way. Tah-Dah!

It works charms on my Lipizzan mare's hair. And it starts out yellow to brown-ish. It's gross...

Danielle


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

Ecolicious makes something called "Blinded by the White" It works great to break through those stains, and you can leave it on wrapped in aluminum foil for extra hard stains. Loved it for my Pinto mare! I would be really hesitant to use bleach etc when I wouldn't put it on my own hair!


----------



## Mylady (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a "white" horse and no stranger to yellow stains and grubby tails:lol: I do use whitening shampoo and hot water (the temperature as hot as you can handle) but don;t use it on the tail itself just the lower part where there is mainly hair:wink:. 

1. Soak the hair well and use ordinary soap bar - you may need to rub for awhile. Then rinse. 

2.Now repeat the soap but this time after rubbing leave it in for about 5 mins. Then rinse.

3. Then take some whitening horse shampoo rub into hair well, tie up the tail and cover in plastic for about 15 mins. Then rinse and you will see the difference.

4. If the ends are still a bit yellow I suggest trimming them off to allow clean new hair to grow - shorter healthy and bright tail is better than long yellow and dull one:wink::wink:

I would not suggest using any kind of conventional bleach - you wouldn't use it on your hair so why would you do that to your horse? It is potentially dangerous for your horses skin and breathing. 

Good luck!


----------

